# to much co2?



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

So in my new 5.5 nano scape im using yeast fermentation co2. every thing iv read said dont worry about toxic level because you cant make enough co2 that way to hurt any thing. 
well my question is, im using a killer set up, we are getting over 1 bubble per second. and its 5.5 gallons. i have no fish , not worried about poisoning them, but is is possible to have to much co2 for the plants? so it becomes toxic?
kind of silly question but some of my plants dont look so happy. 
(specifically my dwarf baby tears.)
some of the little shoots are turning dark green/brown. like their dieing. not all of them just a few shoot on several plantlets. maybe its just damage from planting? any ideas? ill see if i cant get a picture. 
im using flourish ferts. 4.2 WPG 68 lumens per watt. 6500k 10 hours a day.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

One can buy CO2 test kits that measure the actual level of CO2 in the water, but measuring the pH and counting the bubbles in the CO2 reactor works just about as well. It is best to start off by adding CO2 very slowly (about one to three bubbles per minute) and increasing the rate until a small, but measurable drop in pH is achieved. In my 58C-gallon aquarium, I add one bubble of CO2 every three to four seconds to bring the pH from 7 to between 6 and 6.5. I'm using an injection system. How much CO2 one needs to add varies from aquarium to aquarium and can depend on several factors: the size of the aquarium, how fast the plants are growing, the number of fish, how much food is decaying on the bottom, the buffering capacity of the water, the types of rock and gravel, and how well ventilated the surface of the water is. However, anything in the range of one bubble every two to fifteen seconds seems to work pretty well. Bubble size will vary with the diameter of the tubing. I am referring to the sort of bubbles that come out of the end of ordinary, one eighth inch inside diameter aquarium air tubing.


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

my dwarf baby tears just dont look happy. ,u ph is like 6.0-6.5 fom 7 ish with co2, adding perts 4 WPG 6500k but im having lots of the little shoots turing dark green and looking like their dieing. do i just tough it ou and leave my set up as is and see if they pull through or less co2 more co2 or what? every thing els seems happy.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

dark green is good from everything I seen... yellow leaves are a sign of problems


----------

